# Slot Canyons- Canyon X and Upper Antelope, Grand Canyon



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

I hope everyone at CR had a great Thanksgiving holiday. I Spent most of my time in Arizona in search of unique landscapes- slot canyons in Page Arizona. I also went to the Grand Canyon which had low thick clouds and haze from a prescribed burn, which greatly limited views. Thanks to all of you who gave technical advice, and advice on where to go, what to bring.

I just got in last evening, and I want to share with everyone some of what I saw. I am going to post images that are minimally processed due to time constraints. I used my 5DIII, 24-70 2.8 II , Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 for the most part. On occasion, I used my new Samyang 14mm 2.8, which did not disappoint ( My addendum to Dustin's fine review- excellent lens, especially for the money- practice with it at home first, don't be afraid that you need to adjust aperture like the old days of manual, don't bother to look at the distance ring- just get to know what your copy does in advance, use a loupe and live view, dof preview button works, use manual and vary shutter speed, don't be afraid to go above f11 if needed- experiment with the lens). 

This is my first attempt at Landscape and slot photography, which means small apertures and long exposures, but I learned a lot, and saw some awesome, otherworldly things.

Look, enjoy (or hate them, that's ok too), comment, if you want contact information, whatever.

Thanks to everyone in CR for support and comments in general, the site has helped educate me and I appreciate and benefit greatly.
( Samyang photos are jpeg endng in 46, 64, 73, rest are from 24-70 2.8 II)
Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

Zion Shots with 24-70


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

Canyon-x Slot canyon in Page, Arizona.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

Canyon-X, "The Fins", Upper Antelope Canyon.

Lower Antelope Canyon was closed due to wet conditions. Overall, the Antelope Canyon was superior for photographing, but the crowds were horrific. Tourists were oblivious, their bratty kids were a running around and a serious threat to gear. Sometimes I had to wait forever to hopefully get a shot without people in it. Shot #34 was from the fins, the others were from Upper Antelope.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

First two are final Upper Antelope Canyon, final is Grand Canyon with a clearing in the clouds, but not haze.

Thank you for viewing.

Scott


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice pics. Glad you enjoyed the trip.

JPAZ


----------



## rpt (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing you experience . You were kind to do so and you made good use of the feedback here. Some lovely shots. A9586 being my favourite. Looks like tough conditions to photograph in. Others have complained about the crowding too. I suppose everyone has to make a buck. Glad you felt it was worth it. The crowds will be bigger next year because of your great photos.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely photos Scott. I enjoyed seeing them. 

PS: A select few posters on CR might just tell you that your images lack DR and/or that your photos are "junk" ... don't believe them


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up. I would agree with the DR comment. This is my first real attempt at landscape photography, and as such, I now appreciate why people beat that drum. With regard to the "junk" comment, I didn't make the landscape, just took the shot. I have a tough skin, and as long as they give reasons why it is junk, I am always happy to learn from the feedback. Otherwise, I wouldn't chance posting the pics.

I appreciate that you took the time to write.

Scott.



J.R. said:


> Lovely photos Scott. I enjoyed seeing them.
> 
> PS: A select few posters on CR might just tell you that your images lack DR and/or that your photos are "junk" ... don't believe them


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you JR



J.R. said:


> Lovely photos Scott. I enjoyed seeing them.
> 
> PS: A select few posters on CR might just tell you that your images lack DR and/or that your photos are "junk" ... don't believe them


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2013)

Great shots, Scott, particularly the Antelope Canyon set. Thanks for sharing!


----------

